# von Wilhendorf in CT



## VijaR (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Does anyone have any experience and opinion about Von Wilhendorf located in CT?

We live in SF Bay Area in north bay and looking for a good puppy from the reputed breeder. I tried finding good GSD breeders in Northern California without luck and one of my buddies suggested this breeder.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

What "type" of GSD are you looking for? Working, German show, American show? Knowing that will help us help you to find the dog of your dreams.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I live in CT, if you'd like to pm me, I'd be glad to share my opinion.

If you'd like other opinions I suggest asking here German shepherd dog


----------



## VijaR (Oct 6, 2010)

We are looking for puppy with the best temperament & health money can buy (we have 4 small kids and this puppy will be our 5th!) with little bit intimidating looking as our neighborhood has seen sharp increase in crime in recent years and looks may (I hope) act as restraint for someone looking for potential targets. 

Please don't misunderstand and think that I am looking for an attack dog or vicious dog. I am looking for new family member with best temperament and health who can also protect the family if needed.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

VijaR said:


> Please don't misunderstand and think that I am looking for an attack dog or vicious dog. I am looking for new family member with best temperament and health who can also protect the family if needed.


Just be aware that I generally don't recommend a GSD unless someone really knows what they are getting in for. The very characteristics that make them them great herders, police dogs, bomb dogs, tracking dogs, search and rescue dogs, agility dog, obedience dogs.............. are their high drives, and intelligence.

The very thing that makes these same dogs end up back at the breeders or in shelters are the same high drives and intelligence. I know that if I do not currently have HOURS of extra time in my week (that is EXTRA time) to take a puppy out of the home for training, out of the home for socialization, out of the home for exercise......plus the resources of good classes/training as a resource, then I would not think of adding a GSD puppy. 

The are wonderful but they are a huge time commitment as well as a cost that I need to plan and brace myself for. The puppies almost all bite, I don't mean bite like all the other puppies you raised bite, I mean they CRAZY bite when they want to play and it's a huge challenge, specially if you have small children. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/puppy-behavior/85888-teaching-bite-inhibition.html

These aren't puppies that you can just leave in the yard. They have to be with you and you have to work with them to train them and socialize them the day they hit your home and then for the years to come. Cause the adorable 7 week old puppy can become a 7 month old nightmare. http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/aggression-good-bad-ugly/

So you need to be EXTRA careful when dealing with a breeder to make sure they absolutely know what your family needs and your experience with the breed. And they know if they have a puppy to fit you (or not). Along with knowing you will have their support no matter what even after the check is cashed and the puppy is in your home. http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html


----------



## Uniballer (Mar 12, 2002)

Why don't you contact these folks and see what they recommend. I think they are close enough that you could actually see some dogs and know what you are getting into. Randy Tyson Witmer has about the same number of breeding awards as the Henkels (von Wilhendorf).


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

all I know about them is that they are West German Show Lines and EXPENSIVE. Nice looking dogs but it was way more than I was willing to spend.

My Fanta's sire is a Wilhendorf. so you can say I got pretty much the same thing at a discount. LOL


----------



## VijaR (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks! I really appreciate your feedback. We spent last 6 months looking for the right breed which will fit our needs and 3 finalist were GSD, Doberman & Rottweiler and ended up selecting GSD because as per our research (we are no dog expert) GSD was the most family & kid friendly breed. 

I grew up on farms in Idaho with Golder Retriever but he was one wimpy dog (I can't generalize the whole breed based on one dog). He will be the first to run if I am in trouble 


Let me know if you think I am making any wrong assumption or wrong conclusion.

Regards

Rajiv


MaggieRoseLee said:


> Just be aware that I generally don't recommend a GSD unless someone really knows what they are getting in for. The very characteristics that make them them great herders, police dogs, bomb dogs, tracking dogs, search and rescue dogs, agility dog, obedience dogs.............. are their high drives, and intelligence.
> 
> The very thing that makes these same dogs end up back at the breeders or in shelters are the same high drives and intelligence. I know that if I do not currently have HOURS of extra time in my week (that is EXTRA time) to take a puppy out of the home for training, out of the home for socialization, out of the home for exercise......plus the resources of good classes/training as a resource, then I would not think of adding a GSD puppy.
> 
> ...


----------



## VijaR (Oct 6, 2010)

They are in my backyard and I don't even know!!!

The problem is everywhere on the web you see the advice "Buy puppy from responsible and reputed breeder" and what a good breeder should or should not be doing but I didn't find a single place where I can see the list of breeders except advertisements. Is there a place where I can see all the reputed breeders along with some sort of reviews from the customers?





Uniballer said:


> Why don't you contact these folks and see what they recommend. I think they are close enough that you could actually see some dogs and know what you are getting into. Randy Tyson Witmer has about the same number of breeding awards as the Henkels (von Wilhendorf).


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> The problem is everywhere on the web you see the advice "Buy puppy from responsible and reputed breeder" and what a good breeder should or should not be doing but I didn't find a single place where I can see the list of breeders except advertisements. Is there a place where I can see all the reputed breeders along with some sort of reviews from the customers?


Not really, because we all have our own definitions and ideas of what is reputable. You might be interested in a breeder I'd never in a million years consider....

But I second the recommendation of Randy Tyson.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

VijaR said:


> The problem is everywhere on the web you see the advice "Buy puppy from responsible and reputed breeder" and what a good breeder should or should not be doing but I didn't find a single place where I can see the list of breeders except advertisements. Is there a place where I can see all the reputed breeders along with some sort of reviews from the customers?


READ MY POST and click on all the links in it. The last paragraph has a link with tons of information on how to find a responsible breeder and they how YOU need to have enough knowledge to ask the right questions to be worthy of one of these dogs. 

If you do all your work and research now, you'll be amazed how you will also then start gathering up a list of breeders at the same time. It may take a few months (frankly, a spring puppy is easier with all the housebreaking and exercising anyways) but you'll contact one breeder and if they like you and think you know what you are talking about.........and if they understand what you are looking for.........then they will pass on the names of other breeders to contact.

Just sticking around the forum and reading posts is a help. You'll see people with pups/dogs you like and you can PM them and find out who their breeder is. Also many of us have websites as part of our signatures and they may link to more breeder sites.

I love my GSD's and I'll have them for years to come. But they are NOT the easiest breed to raise and train, specially for a busy family. So if you don't have alot of extra time between all the soccer, homework, scouts, karate, WORK......... you need to really be careful when adding a GSD pup to your family. Be prepared!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I wish a sight like that existed but it would be a trap for lawsuits believe me. Look at Spartanville Shepherds they come highly recommended here and are definitely a breeder I would consider. Just remember training and socialization will be VERY important with this dog so really heed the warnings on time constraints and money for trainers....it's no joke,lol


----------



## VijaR (Oct 6, 2010)

That's really great piece of advice! Now I feel we just wasted last 6 months on nothing! 

Thanks again for your help!



MaggieRoseLee said:


> READ MY POST and click on all the links in it. The last paragraph has a link with tons of information on how to find a responsible breeder and they how YOU need to have enough knowledge to ask the right questions to be worthy of one of these dogs.
> 
> If you do all your work and research now, you'll be amazed how you will also then start gathering up a list of breeders at the same time. It may take a few months (frankly, a spring puppy is easier with all the housebreaking and exercising anyways) but you'll contact one breeder and if they like you and think you know what you are talking about.........and if they understand what you are looking for.........then they will pass on the names of other breeders to contact.
> 
> ...


----------



## mbd23 (May 23, 2011)

I'm looking at Wilhendorf. Can you share your opinion with me. I'm a first time buyer looking for a black and red. Thanks.


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

ajaysingh.com is near your area.


----------



## KRIS82 (Oct 4, 2012)

*I would NOT buy from this breeder...period*


----------



## SPOR (Apr 10, 2012)

I would also recommend Vom Patiala (Ajay Singh) and Witmer-Tyson. Both are in the Bay Area and have excellent reputation as GSD breeders. IMHO, it is always better to be able to visit the breeder and see the litter than getting a puppy shipped from a far off breeder.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

This thread is 2.5 years old. I am sure the OP has gotten a puppy.


----------

